# Detail Factory brushes



## Danjc

Will you guys be taking and Detail Factory ultra soft brushes with you to Waxstock ?

Cheers, Dan.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Dan

Yep we will have them on our stand... 

Cheers,

John


----------



## chongo

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> Yep we will have them on our stand...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John


Great :thumb: need some of these


----------

